# Cyprichromis & Lighting



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

How do you guys get your cyps to show off their color (at least the male cyps)? I don't know much about lighting and I assume the used lights that I do have are nothing special. If I look close, I can see hints of their purple/blue color but mostly they just look like dull minows (my wife says they look like sardins and that the fish in my pictures don't look like the fish in my tank even though they are the same fish). With the flash of the camera, their blue is beautiful.

Below are some pics that I have already posted in different threads... Is there any lighting or techniques to get the color of the cyps (that the flash on a camera illumens) to show under normal conditions. My guess is that this might be accomplished via lighting but I just don't have the knowledge yet. Thanks, Russ


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Yep, it definately has to do with the color of the bulb.
I'm thinking bulbs higher in red and blue will bring out their color better.
For sure, stay away from bulbs with high green peaks.

I have leptosoma in a 75G that I have replaced the bulbs in that fixture. Their color is not nearly a vibrant as with the origional bulbs.
I can't seem to find the same bulbs, as the origional, for replacements. :x 
It's a 48" T5 coralife fixture and the T5 bulb is relatively new on the market I guess.

I have more of the same leptosoma in my 46bow and they look really nice. Vibrant yellow tails and blue/purple bodies.
That is a new All Glass fixture with T8 bulbs and there is no numbers on it as to Kelvin. :?
Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## goldoccie21 (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah that is exactly what my wife said about mine. they sell the bulbs they are like 9825k or some thing like that perfecto brand. try 10000k more blue, the yellow will always be there. you could do one actinic bulb and one regular. when i was younger i saw them under actinic bulbs and they just glow purple blue, awesome.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

normal colours should be without flash.
lol alicem what if your bulb is pinky purple?


----------



## goldoccie21 (Jun 15, 2008)

open your tank lid and look at them from the top. or natural sunlight makes them really pop.


----------



## cpaulus (Apr 30, 2005)

I agree with the previous post about the natural light, nothing compares. I have a 50/50 pc bulb on my tank which really brings out the colors in the cyps. IMO the plain flourescent bulb that comes with a new fixture seems to look the most natural to me.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> lol alicem what if your bulb is pinky purple?


Can you say "lavender"? :lol: idk, those might be actinic bulbs :-?



> I have a 50/50 pc bulb on my tank which really brings out the colors in the cyps.
> IMO the plain flourescent bulb that comes with a new fixture seems to look the most natural to me.


So, the actinic/freshwater bulbs (isn't that what 50/50 is?) make the colors pop and plain flourescent looks more natural?
I want the wow factor, otherwise they just look like gray/brown minnows...

I worry about the actinic bulbs encouraging algae. I suppose if only one was used, mixed with fresh water bulbs, it'd be ok.
In a quandary, more research needed...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had one actinic and one white bulb and it *did *create an algae problem. Now I use one daylight and one freshwater plant (not actinic) bulb.


----------



## Josh_McFadden (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey Russ,

I have experimented around with different bulbs and have found that the coralife t-5 fixtures do a great job to make the fish pop. on my tank at the moment I am using 2 colormax, and 2 6700k bulbs up front and towards the back of the tank I am using 1 actinic and 1 10 000k bulb. With this all the bright light is at the front of the tank and the dimmer lighting is at the back of the tank. It gives the tank a deeper look. When the cyps swim up front the brighter lights really make them burst with color. And when they swim at the back of the tank the deep blue in the actinic bulb really makes their blue glow. Hope that helps.

Josh


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey, Josh,
The replacement T5s I've found are 10000K and have too much yellow/green which really
washes out the cyps colors. 
The tank has been depressing ever since, the plants glow, but the fish... not so much.

The origional bulbs were colormax and 6700K but I can't seem to find them other than in HO
which I'm not sure will work in my coralife fixture.
Any ideas?


----------



## Josh_McFadden (Jul 5, 2004)

I found all the bulbs very easy to get. Just find a someone who deals with Coralife and they can basically get anything for you.

The 6,700k bulbs is great for growing my Anubias and the Colormax is a pinky color, combined with the 6,700 it makes for a nice combination. The actinic and the 10,000 k bulb together give off mostly Actinic color. Its such a difference compared to my FW setups.

I have 2 36" FW (6,700k,Colormax) up front on my 180 and a 48" SW(10,00k,Actinic) setup centered on the back of the tank. My tank is only 24" deep but it looks much deeper with the brighter lights up front and the darker ones in the back. I did this because I want to add some Paracyp's and they like the darker light.

But anyways back to the subject at hand, I found that when the 6,700k bulb and the Colormax are combined they give a nice color to the Cyp's which seem to make them pop.

Hope that helps!

Josh


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your advice


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i only have 1 light on it. and its does create some what of a mess.
good thing you told me because i thought it was just me that was causing all that algae! :lol:

i dont mean to offend but.. lighting wouldnt really matter if you keep your fish very well. lighting just makes them look "better"? some people prefer the look of natural so i guess it varies. you should be able to wow the people even without lights


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Multies said:


> ...i dont mean to offend but.. lighting wouldnt really matter if you keep your fish very well. lighting just makes them look "better"? some people prefer the look of natural so i guess it varies. you should be able to wow the people even without lights


I don't get offended easily,... emotions get in the way of learning 

My tank is a new start-up; so, I have a couple more weeks before I will start a mainteance program. That being said, if _"keeping your fish very well"_ can make a big impact on how well they show, then I am encouraged.

When you say: _"keeping your fish very well"_ what do you mean by that? Mainteance, diet, etc...

I am new to Cyprichromis keeping and I am always on the look out for good advice.

Thanks, Russ


----------



## Josh_McFadden (Jul 5, 2004)

Even if your fish are at their best, a tank with no lights wont show them off very well. A mustang with no tires is just another chunk of metal. I think lighting makes a huge difference in what your fish look like.

Josh


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

not all fish, paracyps for one dont need light to look great. they need less light to look better. 
i think cyps as well(just my opinion). colours get washed away sometimes if you turn the lights on. im the one that prefers the look of natural colours instead of fancy colour enhancers even if their just lights. which is one reason why i only have 2 light strips out of 4 tanks lol.
By keeping your fish well, i mean making them happy, give them what they want. clean water, good food, both sexes, and nice tankmates. happy fish look the best (Also IMO) 

*** only kept 2 species of cyps so im still learning as well  
i dont remember where i heard it but i heard somewhere spirulina enchances blue colouration? 
im not sure on it, maybe someone can shed some light on it.


----------

